# Who manufactured your hay baler?



## ZB (Apr 1, 2008)

Who manufactured your hay baler?


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

We run two Case IH 8530 inline small squares and a New Holland 640 Round Baler.


----------



## JD4755 (Apr 17, 2008)

I voted for hesston, even though its "AGCO hesston series" on the side


----------



## jd6400 (Jun 3, 2008)

can`t believe it wasn`t a choice! Lots around here.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Vermeer 605M

Traded for Vermeer 605 Super M


----------



## greenacres (Jun 5, 2008)

massey ferguson 2170 (hesston)
hesston 565A
NH 570


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Actually that is great hay equipment...I would like to find a nice rotary rake that they make. I'll ask zb to add that to the list...probaly should put AGCO with Hesston although it breaks my heart...lol. Still a darn good piece of equipment as a "series"...my Hesston is pre-AGCO days.


----------



## ButchAutomatic (Jun 4, 2008)

We run 2 massey ferguson 1839, the one I bought new last year was hesston orange the one I bought this year is massey red. they are agco products but are hesston 4590's. And have a Deere 567 round baler


----------



## McKinney (Aug 2, 2008)

3x4 BB 960A NH


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

NH 570 small square
NH BR780A round
NH BB940A 3X3X8


----------



## Wrenchbender (Dec 4, 2008)

Nh 575
jd 328
nh br740


----------



## Diamondgfarm (Feb 12, 2009)

NH 575 (5070 for this year)
NH BR7090 Round Baler


----------



## JoshA (Apr 16, 2008)

AGCO Hesston 7434 w/accum (3*4)
John Deere 336 (small square)


----------



## kfarm_EC_IL (Aug 5, 2008)

Gehl small square was a massey at one time i think.


----------



## rglove (Mar 4, 2009)

320 NH 1465 Gehl Rb


----------



## PurdueBoiler (Apr 25, 2009)

Use all New Holland equipment. Baler is a 575 for small squares.


----------



## rank (Apr 15, 2009)

2 are Case/IH/New Holland and 2 are International/Case/Hesston


----------



## stevemsinger (Jul 8, 2009)

New Holland small square and Hesston Round baler.


----------



## okhillbilly (Jun 18, 2009)

New Holland 570 square baler and 5545 Hesston round baler


----------



## bunchgrass1 (Jul 4, 2009)

JD347 - but after all the work I've put into it over last 2 yrs, I'd say that I QUALIFY AS THE MANFACTURER. Not happy w/ it.


----------



## David in Georgia (Aug 30, 2009)

2 124 Massey Ferguson square balers
634 New Holland 4x4 round baler
540 Hesston 4x4 round baler
504c Vermeer round baler


----------



## RCF (Sep 14, 2009)

Vermeer 604
Krone BP 890 (3x3)
Grandpa has 3 JD 348 wire tie balers with Hoelshcer accumulators and a JD 467 round baler


----------



## rpierce749 (Aug 14, 2012)

JD 336


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

1. New Holland 311 square baler
2. New Holland 648 4x5 Sileage


----------



## ForemanTX (May 7, 2012)

NewHolland 315 square baler
Vermeer 5410 round baler


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

JD 530 round
JD 336 square


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

New holland br 7060
Massey ferguson 1837


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

NH 570 square
NH 648 round


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

NH 570
NH BR780A

Ralph


----------



## country boy (May 27, 2010)

47 international square and vicon 1901 round


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Small Square: Hesston 4500
Round Baler 5 x 6: CASE IH RBX561
Round Baler 4 x 4: Duetz Allis 2.3

Dream Round Baler...new Krone or Case IH
Dream Small Square Baler...new New Holland

Now back to sleep and dream some more...tractors, rakes, tedders, the lottery, new truck...zzzzzz


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Vermeer SuperJ with accuebale monitor
DREAM: Super M like the big boys have


----------



## Feed Hay (May 30, 2008)

New Holland 570


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Correction:

1) NH311 small square
1) NH BR7060 round baler *

* Includes payment book.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

New Holland 570 with belt thrower (replaced a New Holland 315 with pan kicker)


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

JD 336 - old trusty
JD 348 - new to me, haven't put a bale through it yet.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

New Holland BR780A 5x6 round "corn stalk special"

New Holland D1000 2x3x8 midsize big square

and in the fading past, JD 328 (good baler) and JD 24T ( I think)


----------



## wdanders (Jan 16, 2011)

new holland 5050 and new holland br7060


----------



## jr in va (Apr 15, 2015)

NH 273,

NH 853 (retired)

JD 535


----------



## Keplfarms (Jun 23, 2015)

rank said:


> Nnmmsnnssß
> 2 are Case/IH/New Holland and 2 are International/Case/Hesston


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

JD 448 and a 24T


----------



## clowers (Feb 11, 2011)

JD 568 & 328

Vermeere 604 superM


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

9060 NH crop cutter
7070 NH round baler


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

Hesston 4760 Vermeer 604 SM Vermeer 605 M


----------



## SwingOak (May 19, 2014)

New Holland s68


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

New Holland 268. Way better than the Deere 14t it replaced.


----------



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

JD 24T

NH 853


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

JD3430 said:


> Correction:
> 
> 1) NH311 small square
> 1) NH BR7060 round baler *
> ...


I know that story. I'm on excellent terms with CNH America....

Lets see:

Geihl 260 rotary rake (old enough to vote) runs good

Pioneer Tedder

NH Discbine

NH 575 Square Bailer

NH 450 Utility Bialer (with payment book)

JD 920 MoCo

Fimco 300 Gallon 3 point fertilizer sprayer

County Line granulated spreader (cone type)

2 Kubota tractors, with cabs....paid for.

...an understanding wife too.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Ford 552 round baler (first generation, bought new in 1983, one of the first round balers in this area). Built by Gehl, painted blue and assigned a Ford model number. Think it's basically the same as a Gehl 1400, more or less, IIRC... I buy some parts directly from Gehl dealer in Lockhart...

Later! OL JR


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

NH 315

Case IH SB541

JD 458

JD 459 S.S


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

NH 273 until it crashed now a brand new shiny NH5070


----------



## JayTN (Jul 12, 2015)

Gehl 1875 round and a NH 315 square


----------

